
Front End coding exercises I wrote for practice - 345tw4erfd
I&#x27;m interviewing for a Front End Engineer position currently and I&#x27;ve been coding various examples in order to practice. Here are some links to various coding examples I wrote in case anyone else finds them useful (they aren&#x27;t supposed to be 100% correct):<p>Dialog modal: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;XOdyxL?editors=0010<p>Undo&#x2F;Redo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;omjMro?editors=0010<p>Async Task Queue: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;OdbNNo?editors=0010<p>setTimeout with requestAnimationFrame: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;wNzZoP?editors=0110<p>Blocking vs Parallel (promises): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;bzBpxX?editors=1010<p>Evented model attrs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;pGNbvE?editors=0010<p>Lisp-like interpreter: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;ErNyPQ?editors=0010<p>Async Generator Functions: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;RvoRLX?editors=1010<p>Call function only once (closure): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;ZwBOor?editors=0010<p>Fade in&#x2F;out with requestAnimationFrame: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;aPZqBO?editors=0010<p>DOM Events Playground: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;aXBpmY?editors=1000<p>Datepicker: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;yzNVzg?editors=0010<p>Click dropdown menu: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;ZVgrOb?editors=0010<p>Tooltip: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;VgmZGd?editors=0110<p>Deck of cards: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;YaOYyL?editors=0010<p>Autocomplete: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;rzbPQM?editors=0010<p>Flexbox chat thread layout: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;jdMJvG?editors=0010<p>Tabs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;PVNdBx?editors=0010<p>Simple slider: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;qgqbKb?editors=0010<p>Hover menu: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;roMePa<p>Fade up CSS transition: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;zywpXZ?editors=0110<p>Arrow-up&#x2F;arrow-down: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;pWmpRB?editors=0010<p>Form validation: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;dVKGRR?editors=0010<p>On focus place label above: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;codepen.io&#x2F;anon&#x2F;pen&#x2F;eGgjJx?editors=1100
======
hypertext7
That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing!

